

Evernote Raises Another $70 Million - maguay
http://blog.evernote.com/2012/05/03/evernote-raises-70-million-financing/

======
maguay
I still fail to see how Evernote is worth this much. But then, I prefer plain
text notes with Simplenote/Dropbox/nvALT, so perhaps I'm just not the target
audience. Still...

~~~
kaolinite
Yeah, I can agree with that - it's a great tool but really, it's just a way to
store notes for later. Then again, a simple photo-sharing application company
just sold for $1bn. Crazy times :-)

------
jameswyse
Maybe they can use this to give us better text formatting inside the evernote
app.

